

ZEN-RRNN – On Meditation and Machines - kndyry
https://medium.com/@samim/zen-rrnn-on-meditation-machines-bbeb92aa62d3

======
samim
Meditation: Using selective attention to tune parameters of a neural network,
aiming at optimizing.

